# Is this Schwinn Caliente is a good deal?



## anydaynow

I'm new to cycling and I'd like to get a used bike to start out. This will be for recreational riding, maybe commuting, and maybe a sprint distance triathlon. (I don't care to go super fast in the tri, I just want to finish it on something other than a 1985 toys r us "california girl" single speed bicycle.)

I went to a bike store and everything was around $300. Unfortunately, out of my budget. 

This is a Schwinn Caliente I found on craigslist for $135. Do you think this is a decent bike for the price? Unfortunately, I know very little about bikes, even after talking to the bike store guy for a while. Too much information to digest at once! And the handlebars are not the ones that I typically see on road bikes. I assume these can be changed?

Any opinions or help is much appreciated!!

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/317821783.html


----------



## CFBlue

I'd keep looking. I think that is pretty steep for a bike like that.


----------



## anydaynow

Thanks for the quick reply. How much would you (should one) be willing to pay for something like this? Or is it just not a good bike, and I should look for something else?

What about this one? A Raleigh Record 10 speed from 1984. That seems old...

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/317818908.html


----------



## Doctor Who

Don't bother with that Schwinn or Raleigh. Sure, they probably ride, but you may be better off with this, if you can find the extra $100 or so:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/mld/bik/317899393.html

Assuming that you're a shorter girl, that Trek looks like it could be a worthy contender.


----------



## CFBlue

I might go as high as $35 for either of those bikes, if I had a need for them.

Go check out the buying a first bike on a budget in the beginner's corner. Good information there.


----------



## anydaynow

thanks for the advice, everyone! 

I'll definitely pass on both of those. That Trek looks nice (to my uniformed mind and eye, at least) and I'm especially interested because I do happen to be quite petite. (4'11")

I thought I was clever talking the guy down to $115, so I'm glad I found this forum and posted here!

Anyway, I was hoping for something around $100. Maybe I'll have to increase that.

off to check out the beginners forum!


----------



## CFBlue

anydaynow said:


> thanks for the advice, everyone!
> 
> I'll definitely pass on both of those. That Trek looks nice (to my uniformed mind and eye, at least) and I'm especially interested because I do happen to be quite petite. (4'11")
> 
> I thought I was clever talking the guy down to $115, so I'm glad I found this forum and posted here!
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping for something around $100. Maybe I'll have to increase that.
> 
> off to check out the beginners forum!



My wife is about your size. That Trek is way too big for you. I think it is listed as a 56 in the ad. You need something closer to a 44, maybe a 42. This will vary, and I may be quite a bit off, due to your proportions.

What type of bike are you looking for? Upright, touring, or racing? My wife has a Giant Cypress that she loves. She didn't like drop bars, so this comfort bike is good for her. It is enough bike that she can chase down our kids anyway.

Edit:: I may have lied. It looks like that Trek is smaller than I thought, and might work. It is listed as a 56 though.


----------



## Mel Erickson

You're asking for a lot for $100, even used. There's nothing but junk in the new bike market for under $200 that will even approach what you want a bike to do (rec. riding, commuting and an occasional tri).

Edumacate yourself on bikes first so you know what you're looking for. Check local bike shops, they often have some good buys on trade in bikes that are just taking up valuable floor space. Craigslist is good, as long as you know what you're looking for. Don't forget flea markets, garage sales, Goodwill or pawn shops. However, don't hold your breath at your $100 price point. I think you need to resign yourself to paying a bit more. You'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## JayTee

I'd really consider finding a used mt bike or hybrid with slick tires on it. The sub $100 market is going to be ancient stuff with potential repair needs.


----------



## anydaynow

Big Bad John said:


> My wife is about your size. That Trek is way too big for you. I think it is listed as a 56 in the ad. You need something closer to a 44, maybe a 42. This will vary, and I may be quite a bit off, due to your proportions.
> 
> What type of bike are you looking for? Upright, touring, or racing? My wife has a Giant Cypress that she loves. She didn't like drop bars, so this comfort bike is good for her. It is enough bike that she can chase down our kids anyway.
> 
> Edit:: I may have lied. It looks like that Trek is smaller than I thought, and might work. It is listed as a 56 though.


What does 56 refer to? Ground to bar height? I'm... regular proportions. I'm 95 pounds (or a really solid 99, when I weightlift regularly). It sounds light, but on 4'11", it's quite normal. I have never measured my inseam, but pants that have a 27-28 inch inseam are usually good.

I don't know what kind of bike I'm looking for. Whatever is good for recreational riding, occasional commuting, and an infrequent tri. Comfort always sounds good!


----------



## anydaynow

Mel & Jay- yeah, after reading a little more, it's looking like I'd have to pay much more for a "real" bike. 


The more you know, the more you want, apparently...

What would happen if I got one of the junk bikes you are referring to? Don't tons of people ride around on junk bikes they got from modell's or the sports authority?


----------



## CFBlue

anydaynow said:


> What does 56 refer to? Ground to bar height? I'm... regular proportions. I'm 95 pounds (or a really solid 99, when I weightlift regularly). It sounds light, but on 4'11", it's quite normal. I have never measured my inseam, but pants that have a 27-28 inch inseam are usually good.
> 
> I don't know what kind of bike I'm looking for. Whatever is good for recreational riding, occasional commuting, and an infrequent tri. Comfort always sounds good!


For a Tri, if you are going to try to be at all competitive, you need drop bars. Aero bars are ideal for tri, but they limit the use too much in my opinion.

My wife was 96 pounds when we got married, so I understand about that. She doesn't like me to say it, but she has short legs, even for being short. That limits her bike choices.

The 56 refers to the frame size. There are several different ways of measuring frame size, but in general it is the measurement from the center of the cranks (where the part the pedals attach to goes through the frame) to the top of the top tube. Sometimes it is measured to the top of the seat tube, or the center of the top tube though.


----------



## anydaynow

Drop bars- are they pretty much just for different grip options so you don't get too tired? I'm assuming if I see a bike w/o these, they can be changed out.

Many of the women's bikes I see say that they can accomodate riders 5'0" to whatver range. 

Do they make any good kids bikes that might fit better?


----------



## CFBlue

anydaynow said:


> Drop bars- are they pretty much just for different grip options so you don't get too tired? I'm assuming if I see a bike w/o these, they can be changed out.
> 
> Many of the women's bikes I see say that they can accomodate riders 5'0" to whatver range.
> 
> Do they make any good kids bikes that might fit better?


The bars can't always be changed. The top tubes are longer on flat-bar bikes.

There are good kids bikes based on 24 inch wheels. However, these usually aren't cheap.


----------



## Mel Erickson

For $200 you could get a good 1980's bike in decent shape that would work very well for your intended uses. The problem is your size. There aren't a ton of used road bikes out there that would be small enough to fit you at 4'11". Thrift or garage sales are probably the best place to find good, cheap bikes. Usually the people selling them don't know what they've got and just want it out of the basement or garage. For instance, a guy in a thread today was talking about a used Centurion bike at a thrift sale. He didn't know much about the bike and wanted to know if $50 was a good buy. Centurions were good bikes in their day and this bike would probably sell on ebay for $200+. Good steel frame and in great shape. The only drawback was it was 6 speed.

Late 80's bikes would be 7 speed and decent buys. Two years ago I bought a 1989 Schwinn Circuit for $225 from my local bike shop. It was in mint condition and when it was built it was second from the top of the line in Schwinns lineup with very good Shimano components. It's got 7spd components and downtube shifters but it's the best riding bike in my stable (I've got 8).

I'd keep searching for a used quality bike.

As far as bikes from Sports Authority et al, for $200 it is junk and not worth the hassle. Maybe ok for kids who jump off and let it crash in the front yard but you wouldn't be happy.


----------



## anydaynow

So much information to note... So I'm headed to a couple "LBS" in my area this weekend to learn more about bikes, fit, and possible lighten my wallet considerably... Wish me luck!


----------



## anydaynow

I did it! I just came back from my LBS with a Giant Cypress DX! I paid 304. After a kickstand and taxes, my total was 329.

Thanks everyone for your help and special thanks to Big Bad John for recommending the Cypress!!!

Off to ride!


----------



## JayTee

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mel Erickson

Good for you but the most important part is ahead of you. Get out and ride, a lot. It will make you feel like it was the best money you ever spent.


----------



## brasilm

*old Schwinn Caliente*



Mel Erickson said:


> For $200 you could get a good 1980's bike in decent shape that would work very well for your intended uses. The problem is your size. There aren't a ton of used road bikes out there that would be small enough to fit you at 4'11". Thrift or garage sales are probably the best place to find good, cheap bikes. Usually the people selling them don't know what they've got and just want it out of the basement or garage. For instance, a guy in a thread today was talking about a used Centurion bike at a thrift sale. He didn't know much about the bike and wanted to know if $50 was a good buy. Centurions were good bikes in their day and this bike would probably sell on ebay for $200+. Good steel frame and in great shape. The only drawback was it was 6 speed.
> 
> Late 80's bikes would be 7 speed and decent buys. Two years ago I bought a 1989 Schwinn Circuit for $225 from my local bike shop. It was in mint condition and when it was built it was second from the top of the line in Schwinns lineup with very good Shimano components. It's got 7spd components and downtube shifters but it's the best riding bike in my stable (I've got 8).
> 
> I'd keep searching for a used quality bike.
> 
> As far as bikes from Sports Authority et al, for $200 it is junk and not worth the hassle. Maybe ok for kids who jump off and let it crash in the front yard but you wouldn't be happy.


Hey Mel, I just got an old Schwinn Caliente from a friend. What kind of updates would be worth doing? Can you suggest any types of parts?


----------



## obed

yep, now go get the thing dirty, ride the hell out of it.


----------



## crit_boy

Zombies are here!

Threads have been coming back from the dead at epidemic rates this week.


----------



## CliffordK

brasilm said:


> Hey Mel, I just got an old Schwinn Caliente from a friend. What kind of updates would be worth doing? Can you suggest any types of parts?


It is a 37 pounder. Twice as heavy as many of the bikes here. 

I wouldn't upgrade it all. Just replace any broken bits and pieces, and ride it until you decide to get a new bike.


----------



## tihsepa

CliffordK said:


> It is a 37 pounder. Twice as heavy as many of the bikes here.
> 
> I wouldn't upgrade it all. Just replace any broken bits and pieces, and ride it until you decide to get a new bike.


I echo this. While your bike shopping, get a calendar too.


----------



## Kerry Irons

obed said:


> yep, now go get the thing dirty, ride the hell out of it.


"now"? This thread is 7 years old man!


----------

